# Apple TV et Home cinema



## leonzeur (25 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter un Apple TV que j'ai relié à ma TV LED en HDMI. 
J'envisage maintenant d'acheter un système de son mais je ne sais pas quoi acheter sachant que je voudrais pouvoir écouter ma musique via l'Apple TV en laissant la TV allumée sans le son ou éteinte.
Il me faudrait donc un ampli avec deux entrées, une HDMI pour la TV et une optique audio pour brancher l'Apple TV directement dessus et commander ma musique avec iTunes sur mon mac. 
Est ce possible ? 
Si c'est le cas quel système de son me conseilleriez vous pour environ 100 ou 150 euros ? 
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## wip (25 Janvier 2013)

leonzeur a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens d'acheter un Apple TV que j'ai relié à ma TV LED en HDMI.
> J'envisage maintenant d'acheter un système de son mais je ne sais pas quoi acheter sachant que je voudrais pouvoir écouter ma musique via l'Apple TV en laissant la TV allumée sans le son ou éteinte.
> Il me faudrait donc un ampli avec deux entrées, une HDMI pour la TV et une optique audio pour brancher l'Apple TV directement dessus et commander ma musique avec iTunes sur mon mac.
> Est ce possible ?
> ...


Un ampli avec une entrée HDMI suffira, tu n'es pas obligé d'allumer ta TV


----------



## leonzeur (25 Janvier 2013)

wip a dit:


> Un ampli avec une entrée HDMI suffira, tu n'es pas obligé d'allumer ta TV



merci pour la réponse mais si je veux avoir la télé sans son et la musique en même temps ? il faut bien 2 sources différentes ..une pour le son de la TV et une pour le son de l'Apple TV non ?


----------



## wip (27 Janvier 2013)

leonzeur a dit:


> merci pour la réponse mais si je veux avoir la télé sans son et la musique en même temps ? il faut bien 2 sources différentes ..une pour le son de la TV et une pour le son de l'Apple TV non ?


Tu veux diffuser des images de quoi sur ta TV tout en diffusant de la musique avec ton ampli ?
Enfin bon, de toute façon, les amplis avec une seul prise HDMI , ça existe pas


----------



## dumas75 (29 Janvier 2013)

Il y a 2 sorties sur l'Apple TV
Une HDMI que tu connectes à ta TV
Une Audio  numérique (_spdif_) que tu connectes à ton home cinéma.
Comme ça pas besoin d'allumer la TV pour écouter la musique.
Et on peut bien sur regarder un  film sur la TV avec le son sur le home cinéma avec l'Apple TV.


----------

